# Crypt Id project



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey all! the other day i wen't to a friends' and i saw his crypt parva, the plants were tiny!! compared to mine anyways.. so now im going to ask him to give me one and im taking one out of my tank and planting them in a bowl with flourite sand to try and get them to flower. i will post pics as i go. 
meanwhile, ig you have a picture of what a crypt parva is supposed to look and this is properly id'd i would like to see it  with flower even better!! 
what would you suggest as a "prefered" substrate for them, i am using flourite sand just because is on hand but if something is better i might try.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok, Crypts don't need much light, what they do Need is a nutrient rich soil. C. Parva is relatively easy to grow. I would suggest just regular dirt or aquasoil. But look how others on this forum plant their emersed cypts for a reference. 
Their flowers are called Spathes. And are very hard to get, so don't expect them to flower like roses. You'll be lucky if you get several a year after the plant matures (Around a year, sometimes less)


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, i made it sound so easy right??
well i never tried any emersed set up (is this "the beggining") lol, i got crypt usteriana flower quite constantly for me, this crypt is huge and is completely underwater but the spathe makes it out of the water when the level is lower a few inches 
wish me luck i guess


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

1st. how do i post comments under each photo ?

so i got me some crypts today and here are the photos and now the waiting beggins 

notice i placed them side by side and Bryan's crypts are smaller and very green. also in my 125 they grow flat on the substrate but in my 75 they stand up a little more. 

for substrate in the bowl i also added amazonia.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

more pics :wave:


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

i have those also. i will see if i can find the ID card but i would love an ID on that one also. they are slow growing for me but produce numerous runners!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

ddavila06 said:


> 1st. how do i post comments under each photo ?
> -------


I don't think you can with attached thumbnails, but you can if you link to photos stored somewhere else, such as in APC's photos section. Just start your own photo gallery in the User's Personal Galleries section and then link to them.


----------

